# Looking for CiDRs



## AnnietheArable (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey there! 
I'm looking to buy 3 SHEEP CIDR's for synchronizing my ewes for AI.  I could buy a big package of 100 but I will never need that many.  Anyone?  Also will need a "gun" for that.  

Many thanks!  

Annie


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 13, 2017)

You can buy them individually on Valley Vet for $9.99
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=f65c5280-fd79-415b-a34a-25c058e62491
And also on Jeffers Pet for $10.10 
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/eazi-breed-cidr-sheep-inserts-and-applicators

Not sure about the 'gun' though! And these are just two of the website I use, there may be others out there  

And welcome!!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 13, 2017)

Premier1 Supplies has the best price at $7.80 each! 
https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/cidr-inserts-for-sheep


----------



## AnnietheArable (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi! Thanks!  
Unfortunately that's just the price 7-10 dollars of the gun or applicator. The CIDRS just come in a pack of 20

Thank you so much tho!  So still looking for the CIDR


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorry!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 13, 2017)

Is there a local farm group you could connect with a couple other farmers and maybe buy a few from them or split a box with them? I know people do it alot around me


----------



## AnnietheArable (Jan 13, 2017)

Alexz7272 said:


> Sorry!!


Oh gosh!  No worries! 
People really don't do sheep where I am. Bummer but I guess if all else fails I'll be the one who will have some for the next person.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 13, 2017)

Try www.pipevet.com. I think that's where I ordered ours from last spring and I only ordered 10.


----------



## AnnietheArable (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh bless you!!!  Thank you!  That's a gem of a website!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 13, 2017)

Greetings and welcome Annie. Glad you joined and got some valuable information that helped. There's quite a bit of shared knowledge in the various threads. Hope you'll stick around with us! Maybe share a few pics of your animals with us? some stories about them? Some of your experiences? We have a pretty good group of Sheeple here and would be great to add another to the flock!   Maybe swing on by the new member section and post a quick/brief intro so we can welcome you appropriately. Look forward to seeing you posting!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum from a Sheeple in Texas!


----------

